# Sacramento, CA -- Looking for Group



## the-golem (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello. I'm in the Sacramento, CA area, and am looking to get into a 5th edition D&D group. I have been playing D&D for over 10 years, and I am really interested in trying out the new system.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 31, 2014)

Moved to the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum


----------



## Jvirtue55 (Jan 2, 2015)

What part of sac are you located in? Im north of sac but im slowly trying to rebuild a game group (though currently still a firm supporter of Pathfinder)


----------



## the-golem (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry it took so long to reply. I forget to keep checking enworld. I'm located in Carmichael. I am starting a group with my roommate and some friends, but I'm being basically forced to DM, and I really just want to play. I don't have anything against Pathfinder _per se_, I just want to get into a nice 5th Edition game.


----------



## Jvirtue55 (Jan 9, 2015)

So i dont know if you use meetup there is now a Sacramento Roleplayers meetup they have like 8 or 9 people showing up at randys house of games off 50 on Wednesday nights for 5th edition games 
I live all the way up in Auburn so not sure Carmichael is close enough.
Good luck with your game and your search


----------

